# New Holland LS55 with Kohler Command 19 Engine



## bheitzen (May 14, 2010)

I learned something chasing a carburetor problem with my Kohler Engine that I thought would be important to share here, since some of you helped me chase the problem. The governor seemed to constantly want to hunt, in so weakening the strength of the engine and regularly getting behind and bogged down while trying to cut on a hill side. I of course made sure fresh clean gas was in the tank, new fuel filter and made sure there was good flow out of the fuel pump. I replaced the fuel pump with a new one to make sure that optimum fuel was being delivered to the carburetor. I had the carburetor looked at by a two professional small engine guys. Both exclaimed how clean it appeared to be. I put on a new air filter. I played with the governor spring. When none of these things made one bit of difference I purchased a new carburetor. That did not make a difference at all. Finally someone recommended tightening the manifold that goes from the carburetor to the left intake manifold. This required taking off the top engine cover which was not a huge deal. It just required taking off a few external things to the engine and dealing with some cranky bolts. The left intake bolts were not extremely loose, however they did turn a bit and guess what, the hunting went away. So my lesson learned is check the manifold bolts of your older engines after you have checked easy issues like is fuel getting to the carb, and is the carb clean, before you go out and start swapping parts, it may save you a considerable amount of time and money.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------

